# Trying to Cope



## Kisha (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi,My name is Mary. I'm from Toronto, Canada. I have had Crohn's for 26 years. I had surgery in late May for bowel obstruction. I have since learnt that I probably have IBS. I suffer mostly from lots of gas whic is making in impossible to work but I need to keep myself busy or it may drive me crazy. You can only clean the house so often before there is nothing else to clean. One of my strategies is to try and put together a "book" about friendships. I was hoping that you could help me since it seems that you like to write. I would really appreciate receiving true-life accounts of heartwarming displays of friendship, or bitter disappointments.You can e-mail them to frends###attglobal.net.Thank you for your help.Mary


----------

